# Frage zur Klasse DatagramPacket



## cable545 (14. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne Frage. Wenn ich ein DatagramPacket Objekt verschicken möchte dann initialisiere ich das Objekt ja unter Anderem mit der Ziel IP-Adresse und dem Port des Zielrechners. Wenn das DatagramPacket dann angekommen ist werden ja die Daten in das dort erstellte DatagramPacket geschrieben. Aber woher kommen denn die IP Adresse und der Port des Quellrechners? Werden diese Daten über UDP als Overhead verschickt?


----------



## Michael... (14. Dez 2011)

cable545 hat gesagt.:


> Aber woher kommen denn die IP Adresse und der Port des Quellrechners? Werden diese Daten über UDP als Overhead verschickt?


Das Datenpaket des UDP enthält im Header Quell und Zielport. Zusätzlich wird es durch das IP um noch einen IP Header ergänzt der Quell und Ziel IP-Adresse enthält.


----------



## cable545 (14. Dez 2011)

Wunderbar! Danköschön


----------

